# question on a remingtom 308



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wifes brother passed away unexpectedly, I was given his Rem 308 win. I'm sure its an older gun and is missing the bolt action, its a model 788. is this something worth fixing? I know Lost gave a gunsmiths name, was wondering what you experts think. Thanks, Dunkem


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes just buy a new bolt. You could re chamber it to what ever you want. Maybe turn it into a 270 wsm, 300 wsm, 6.5 creedmore, ect

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A bolt shouldn't be too hard to find and not terribly expensive. I'd pay a smith to throw a go/no-go gauge in it just to be sure is was okay before I shot it with the new bolt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My condolences.

I had a 788 .308. Didn't have a scope on it. It was cluncky but I killed a number of Missouri whitetails with it.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Goob.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Quick lock time, good barrels, after a little trigger work they've been know as great shooters. Fix it.
P.S nothing wrong with the original .308, why rebarrel???


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

If your fortunate enough to find a bolt grab it quickly they're a hot commodity and no longer in production by anyone. Even if Remington had a bolt they refuse to ship one to anyone including authorized repair shops.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Utmuddguy said:


> If your fortunate enough to find a bolt grab it quickly they're a hot commodity and no longer in production by anyone. Even if Remington had a bolt they refuse to ship one to anyone including authorized repair shops.


 I am unfortunatly finding that out. I have a nephew who is a master gun builder and he said he would do his best to find one, but dont get my hopes up. Thanks Muddguy.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Bad part is even if Remington had one you would be better off buying a used 788 than sending the rifle in to have it fitted to the rifle. I was an authorized Remington repair gunsmith and they wouldn't let me fit a bolt.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

my nephew told me the same said there were to many "issues" safety wise? He could not even come close to getting one. Like I previously said I was given the gun, was not sure if it was worth fixing or not. As far as buying a used one, I think I would go to a 270. I have not big game hunted in years, but this sparked an old flame inside me.8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sucks to hear it may be impossible to bring it back to life. Maybe you can sell it in one of hillary clintons gun buy backs in a few months. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Found a damaged bolt, but had already been sold. It went for 80.00 dollars damaged. I also need a clip for this gun. I'm thinking it may be a lost cause.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Found a damaged bolt, but had already been sold. It went for 80.00 dollars damaged. I also need a clip for this gun. I'm thinking it may be a lost cause.


I did some research this morning and a clip is easier to find than a bolt. It could take months to find a bolt for it unfortunately.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya I found a variety of clips, but thought I would wait and see if I can find a bolt. Thanks for your efforts Lost.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I did some brief googling the other night and turned up a machine shop in canada that has made bolts in the past. I dont have the link handy, and my work censures all gun websites so I cant dig it up currently.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Call this place.
https://www.jackfirstgun.com/index.php
I really thought you would be able to find one on Gunbroker, but when I looked there were none.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks cooky, they had an aftermarket mag, but no bolt:-(


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a thing for 788's probably since a 788 243 carbine was my first deer rifle. Sunday I was in Cabela's in Farmington and they had a 243 carbine and standard length 308 on the used rack for $600 each. I would say if the rifle is in good shape I would put it away and keep my eye out for a bolt. Are you sure the bolt isn't somewhere in your relatives home?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looked but could not find it. I am keeping it and hoping for the best.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Looked but could not find it. I am keeping it and hoping for the best.


I read several threads where people had lost bolts to the 788. Evidently it was not all that unusual due to some design flaw. It happens when you're carrying it slung over your shoulder with the muzzle pointed up and the butt stock towards the ground. Just an FYI if you do find one and want to hunt with it.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I got this response to one of my posts on another site for your bolt.....

Give Ahlman's a call. That's who I used to go to when I worked in the shop. I still use them if Numrich doesn't have what I need.

(507) 685-4243


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I will give then a call.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I really appreciate all the help on this guys. Can't believe it is so hard to find a bolt! Plenty of used 308 rems for sale but no bolts.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I read several threads where people had lost bolts to the 788. Evidently it was not all that unusual due to some design flaw. It happens when you're carrying it slung over your shoulder with the muzzle pointed up and the butt stock towards the ground. Just an FYI if you do find one and want to hunt with it.


I don't buy that, first the bolt handle would need to be lifted so it would fall open then the safety pushed off safe and past the fire position for the bolt to be removed.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your brother in law D.

I have only ever owned Rem 700's.

Seems like a bolt for the 788 is going to be very hard to find since they have been out of production for a long time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remington_Model_788


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

After many hours searching for a bolt, i've just about given up. Not being a smart gun guy, are there any options for this rifle? I hate the thought of it just sitting. Gave my 270 to my grandson, but have had thoughts on another gun. Would like to be able to do something with this as it was my brother in laws gun. Any thoughts would be appreciated!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a bolt on Fleabay right now for a 243 and the asking price is only $400


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

QUOTE=Critter;1729546]There is a bolt on Fleabay right now for a 243 and the asking price is only $400[/QUOTE]

:shock::shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I searched the web the other day and struck out too.

.


----------

